# Shea butter arrived from that new co-op from Lillian...



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Well...I got 25# in the mail today...*before* I had even sent payment via paypal this afternoon. WOW.
(we had gotten our e-mails crossed and hadn't heard from him)..he was waiting to hear from me to confirm shipping..I had said it was fine. He went ahead and mailed it out to me before getting payment.


SOOOO...I am not sure what I am looking at? After hearing about shea butter being "cut" with inferior oils...ummmm....I am left wondering how to evaluate? Someone want to send me a shea nut?? My shea butter I have has a nice, deep, non-offensive odor..and I would call it a *very* pale yellow...
Texture is creamy and yields when pressure applied...nto too soft, but not hard either. I *think* I am happy, LOL..... :biggrin

For the one who knows what to look/smell for, want to evaluate a bit of it for me if I send it to you? Vicki? Barb???

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Lori,
Some shea's are green and some are yellowish.. My has been sent, but I haven't got it yet.. Lillian states that it has not been cut.. I have a chemist friend and I am going to give him a sample to test if I suspect that it has been cut.. I sincerely hope not, since it would be nice to get a quality shea for a decent price
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a paypal request for payment from him...and I never told him I wanted to buy shea....so is someone reading this forum 

Shea smells like the earth....if you go up to a big ole tree with lots of dead leaves around the ground and rake them back, that smell of earthy dirt aroma, is exactly what shea smells like. It also melts at skin temp, but does not absorb quickly, it should feel very greasy.

I so hope this is all legit, it's a hell of a price and it will be cool if he can get us other things at these prices....BUT the price is a huge red flag, and supplying 25 people with really good shea so the person can then get 100 people to buy the next batch that is either not there or crap...has been done on coops and start up business forever.

And like when I referred Susan Anderson, if it happens it's not my fault  LOL!

I do hope this guy understands that none of this is personal, and it certainly is not just me questioning this....he is just sort of getting the overflow of all of us purchasing things for prices too good to be true recently. Vicki


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> Lori,
> Some shea's are green and some are yellowish.. My has been sent, but I haven't got it yet.. Lillian states that it has not been cut.. I have a chemist friend and I am going to give him a sample to test if I suspect that it has been cut.. I sincerely hope not, since it would be nice to get a quality shea for a decent price
> Barb


Hmmm, Barb- thanks! I would be very interested to know those results when you do get them- PM would be fine


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Shea smells like the earth....if you go up to a big ole tree with lots of dead leaves around the ground and rake them back, that smell of earthy dirt aroma, is exactly what shea smells like. It also melts at skin temp, but does not absorb quickly, it should feel very greasy.


Yes, that is what it smells like! And feels like....

But oh how awful to start with something good but then it potentially turn sour in future sales...I sure hope not.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Barb,
please, please, since you know someone who can do it, have it checked out. Though, as I've said on the other thread, it wouldn't surprise me if it is very good shea at this point.


----------

